# IAT sxhools in uae



## steveheave (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi guys

New to the forum.

Anyone currently working or knows about the working hours in IAT schools? I'm a teacher from UK going there. How are the holidays? Is it similar to UK such as half terms and easter. I know students get a bunch of holidays but is that same for teachers?


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

steveheave said:


> Hi guys
> 
> New to the forum.
> 
> Anyone currently working or knows about the working hours in IAT schools? I'm a teacher from UK going there. How are the holidays? Is it similar to UK such as half terms and easter. I know students get a bunch of holidays but is that same for teachers?


Holidays are similar to uk - the uae school holidays are generally longer but in most cases (including govt schools) teachers have 1 week less as PD time and training.

Working hours vary between schools but expect 7-730 to 3 or 4pm.


----------



## steveheave (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. Seems like longer hours of work...UK Is less and I'm sure our schools do better


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Contact time is more like 745 or 8 until 2 or 215 pretty similar number of hours to uk - a lot of children are dropped off early and teachers are expected to be in their classrooms to receive them in most places i think - planning time, meetings, marking, extra curricular duties vary a lot between schools


----------



## MrsConnolly (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi. So I am new to this forum., I have just received an initial offer from IAT. I also have an offer from ADEC. I am married with 3 children so from the basic package that they offer I think IAT is a better way to go. Any one any opinions on this?? Also I have just been reading about having to work saturdays and much shorter holidays?? Help! I feel like I am walking through a landmine with a blindfold! We are so excited about making the move but the room for disaster seems huge sometimes!


----------



## steveheave (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi all

Facing huge shock...I went through all the recruitment process starting from Jan. ..but couple days ago I received email that I failed the pre employment check and they can't give feedback. I don't understand that same morning they emailed me saying the final contract is ready but awaiting reference. I've got no criminal record no issues with my passport.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

There are always changes in organisational policy here (especially government related entities), it may actually be because of changing strategy or recruitment limits or guidelines rather than your pre employment checks. This is often more prevalent because the recruitment cycle can take a long time in the first place..


----------



## gabeszusa (May 6, 2016)

Have received an initial contract on 20th of April
They have checked my references on the following day but waiting for any response since than,
Its sound still not 100% yet :-(


----------



## gabeszusa (May 6, 2016)

When can I expact the final contract?


----------

